# Victor's Sneezing/Congestion



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I just noticed this today, Viktor is having some sort of sneezing/respitory problem.

Lots of sneezing, nose scratching, will 'smack' beak,.. she sounds congested... Will sometimes open beak up as though breathing from the mouth instead of nostrils(though I'm not sure if this is possible)

I'm freaking out and hopefully the vet will see her tomorrow, but in the meantime, is there anything I can do to ease her discomfort?

Edit: I've been doing a lot of major cleaning and its possible that she's reacting to dust in the air and whatever else. I'm also in a basement apartment(I keep the window open for fresh air)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible it could be air quality and/or dust particles, as pigeons do need good ventilation and should be kept out of air drafts, but it could also be the beginning of a respiratory infection so it is good to seek out a vet.

Make sure your bird has access to sunshine and outdoors, nothing is better for them.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

DanceBiscuit, if it were just the sneezing, I would much easier be able to put it down to perhaps the cleaning, the open beak breathing, no so much. The Tripe Sulfa you have can be used in respiratory infections and to be safe, I would most likely run a 5-7 day course for Victor.

Karyn


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I offered her a bath and she washed herself. She doesn't seem quite as bothered now. I'll give her tripple sulfa for the week and keep you guys posted.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I made the suggestion to be on the cautious side, as respiratory infections can be problematic and expensive to treat and once advanced.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

i agree, like I said, I'll give it to her and then go to the vet if it persists...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB, 



Opening a Beak for a moment as they stand, verses, what we usually mean by 'Open Beak Breathing' - are two very different things.


I think you scared Dobato!


Is she showing a fast Breathing rate?


Open her Beak, under a good light, and look at the opening of her Trachea -

Is it opening and closing with each Breath?


Is it staying open? and enlarged looking? small looking?


Is everything a nice 'pink' in her Mouth and Throat?


Or, is it dark, 'purple' or in any way, not pink and only slightly moist?


Is there any film or white material on the Tracheal aperature?


Are there any sounds from Breathing?


Look also at the roof of her Mouth, there is a tiny area there which has a sort of 'Comb' to it.

Does it appear to have any debris or swelling or anything to notice about it?


Are her exterior Nostrils clean? and dry? ( No hints of moisture to be seen around the Nostrils?)



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Update: Viktor responded well to the meds and he isn't sneezing as much. There isn't anything out of the ordinary in his mouth either. yays.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What were the Meds?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

When you were doing your major cleaning did you you use any solvents or furniture polish, the kind you spray on the furniture?


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I used the tripple sulfa Dobato suggested. 

I only used a water and vinegar mixture to clean up, but the dust kicked up from moving large pieces around and sorting through things didn't help. It was a thorough clearing and cleaning primarily to make my place more pigeon friendly and to simplify life in a big way.

I haven't heard her sneeze in a while. Tomorrow I'll check her beak/throat again just to be on the safe side...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sneezes would usually be Sinus related.


They can get the Hic-Caughs, or Hic-Ups, also sometimes...too...


'Hic!'


I just realized...I have not had that in maybe thirty years or more...


Funny...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

DanceBiscuit said:


> I used the tripple sulfa Dobato suggested.
> 
> *I only used a water and vinegar mixture to clean up, but the dust kicked up from moving large pieces around and sorting through things didn't help*.
> 
> ...


Given you only used water and vinegar, however a lot of dust went flying, it's very possibly the dust _was_ an irritant to Viktor. 

I'm glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep, its incredible the amount of dust hiding behind furniture.


----------

